# need pics of 245/40/17 on an 8.5" wheel



## cakes (Mar 17, 2007)

just as the title says please


----------



## cakes (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: need pics of 245/40/17 on an 8.5" wheel (cakes)*

hello I need some pics please


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: need pics of 245/40/17 on an 8.5" wheel (cakes)*

They are pretty much vertical sidewalls. I don't have exactly what you want, but here is some reference.
245/35/18 on 8.5''








245/40/17 on 8''








245/40/18 on 8''


----------

